# Felt Recall



## WI B16 (Aug 28, 2009)

I was notified by my LBS that my B-16 has a recall with a possibly defective steerer tube.

This recall effects all 2009 B-12 B-16 and S-32 models.


----------



## lambretta (Jan 25, 2010)

here is some more info on the recall http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10290.html


----------

